# Daughter growing in permanent teeth behind her baby teeth!



## Lane (Feb 17, 2008)

AND IT'S FREAKING ME OUT!!!

Ok. So my daughter grinds her teeth when she sleeps...She is finally starting to get over it. For the last couple of days she has been saying her two lower teeth hurt. I figured it was because of the grinding. After dinner she brushed her teeth and I looked at them and I completely freaked out looking and seeing she had BOTH of her permanent teeth growing behind her baby teeth. Of course I googled it and it happens a lot. But it looks GROSS! :shock: The baby teeth (the ones she grinds) are loose and will no doubt be out in the next day or two. 

Has anyone else dealt with this with their kids?? If so, what did you do?? I mean, of course we will go to the dentist, but as a general discussion...Did it freak you out?  :!:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 17, 2008)

How old is she? I have never seen this, so she has 2 rows of teeth?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

This exact same thing happened to my oldest daughter when she was little.   And I totally FREAKED out and took her to the dentist ASAP.

Where I was told it's fairly common and it's ok.  No damange will be done, and when the baby teeth are ready to fall out they will and it won't hurt the permanant teeth one bit.

So you can calm down now and breath easy.  It's ok.  It looks a bit odd when you look down into her mouth but it won't hurt her or her teeth.



EDITED TO ADD : Don't forget to take those close up picts of it.  You know for her baby book.  *wink~wink* To show off to her future husband when she gets engaged or however you wish to embarass her with them by.


----------



## Lane (Feb 17, 2008)

She's turning six in one week.

I TOTALLY already took a bunch of pictures! It really does look weird! 

Should I post a pic?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh please do post a pict..... but it really won't hurt her one single bit.  And is pretty common, but it's one of those things that's not talked about a whole lot. 


Kylie was really young when she first started to lose her teeth.  She was 4 or 5 at the time.   

But you know what's funny..... my middle son turned 7 in November and he just started to lose his teeth.  And I kept looking for this to happen with thim.  (But it didn't.)


----------



## Lane (Feb 17, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> Oh please do post a pict.....
> 
> 
> *Kylie* was really young when she first started to lose her teeth.  ...



My name is Kylee.   I was named after my uncle Kylee. How do you say her name?

Picture! Sorry, It's blurry... But you can see the permanent teeth are coming in perfect and growing at the same rate! We called the dentist and he said that once the baby teeth fall out the big ones _should_ move on forward. He said he could pull them out, but I REALLLLY don't want to put my daughter through that. Esp. if they are going to fall out anyway... But IF they dont come out in about two weeks, they probably should be pull...stuff about roots twiting up and all that...

SOOOO...I went on Etsy and bought her a "Tooth Badge" (SO cute!
http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.ph ... id=7474881 ) and she is SUPER excited to wear it to school. I told her she could wear it for a whole month if she gets those teeth out on her own!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

That's exactly what Kylie's looked like.  And if they are that wiggly they will fall out lickety split.

Bet she's going to love that badge!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi lane
How's your daughter now?
i've had the same thing when i was a kid, walked around for half a year with a double row of teeth (and i'm sorry to say, i felt pretty ridiculous  :wink nice to hear i'm not the only one, and my teeth have come out perfect in the end. 
 :mrgreen:


----------



## Lane (Sep 9, 2008)

Her teeth grew in perfect!!! She''s the only one in the family with perfect teeth!  :wink: 

Speaking of...I have to go get crowns done today...ugh....


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 9, 2008)

My son's teeth did the exact same thing this summer. It gave me comfort to know it was OK.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 10, 2008)

auch lane, that's not fun at all
*wish you luck*
dagmar


----------



## beachgurl (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my mother in law .. she called the dentist she works for (she's been a dental hygenist for over 20 years now .. gosh it's nice having her around sometimes) and he thinks they should be pulled unless you want to have to deal with huge bills for braces and stuff when she gets older.  If they do fall out, he said no biggie, but if they don't, bad, expensive things can happen.


----------



## LisaOfTheJungle (Sep 12, 2008)

That happened to my daughter. Her baby teeth eventually fell out and the new ones sort of shifted into their place.


----------



## carebear (Oct 1, 2008)

Happened to my daughter.  Dentist said give them 6 weeks to come out.  Just as we were approaching 6 weeks one of the baby teeth started going gray.  It was Friday so I said I'd call the dentist Monday.   Sunday night as she was getting ready for bed she swallowed that one.  The next one came out 4 days later (she didn't swallow that one!).

It's been only a week and already the adult teeth are moving forward into the appropriate spaces quite nicely.


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 2, 2008)

All I have to say is kids teeth freak me out! I teach kindergarten and my kids always have loose teeth, usually hanging by a thread with their new teeth poking out below. They spend all day wiggling, jiggling and moving the teeth around with their tongue until they bleed! GROSS!! :shock:


----------

